# VIDEO: M2 vs M4 vs M5 vs M6



## mr_y82 (Dec 3, 2014)

Manual wins... don't care how much slower it is!


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Rather embarrassing if you just bought the M6...[emoji35] [emoji16]


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Dio///M said:


> Rather embarrassing if you just bought the M6...[emoji35] [emoji16]


That M5 and M6 were just waking up. If it was a 1/3 mile or 1/2 mile, they'd be gone. Off the line, the M5/6's are having DSC intervention in the first three or four gears.

The big M's are good for anther 20 MPH or so over an E90 M3 on the back leg of Road Atlanta: 155 to 160 MPH for the big ones, 140 MPH for the E90. Hitting the U.S. spec' cars' speed limiter and running out of track happens about the same time with the M5/6's. (Fun fact: If you take ED of a U.S. spec' M5/6, they disable the speed limiter.)

A lot of M5/6 owners end up going to M School and Advanced M School(s). Many of them regret not getting an M3/4 instead. There was a retired NASCAR Cup driver at one of the schools I went to. You think he would me happier in the 4400 pound monsters. But, even he preferred the M3/4's on the track, but he said he wanted the M5/6's engine stuffed into it.


----------

